# bmw Electric Motorcycle



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

I wonder when/if this will come out.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

It has a shifter pedal 



Stutz said:


> I wonder when/if this will come out.


I know, I know. 


Never


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

where'd you find that?


----------



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.motociclismo.it/designer-francesi-progettano-la-bmw-hp-a-celle-di-combustibile

first saw it as electric/battery. now its being reported as being fuel cell


----------

